# Men prefer male singers and women prefer female



## flame1234 (Jan 9, 2017)

I would not have guessed this.

This data is from 2014 but I don't think it would have changed much since then.
Article: https://musicmachinery.com/2014/02/10/gender-specific-listening/
Chart: http://static.echonest.com/charts/gender_specific_top_40/

Of the top 5:
Women 1/5 singers are male
Men 5/5 singers are male

Of the top 40:
Women 19/40 singers are male
Men 28/40 singers are male

I thought female singers were way more popular than men, since that's what I like, but this data shows that actually male singers are a little more popular.

Discuss.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2017)

I personally have no preference. In my opinion that depends of everyone's personal tastes.

Also congratulations for the topic choice, I legitimately thought you were @Yil for a moment.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 9, 2017)

I love any vocal, as long as they don't whine or do that country twanging, or that intense vibrating kind of thing. what's it called? false vibrato? It makes my ears bleed. 

Sometimes I have a hard time distinguishing between male or female voices sometimes, so perhaps that's why.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 9, 2017)

And I prefer chiptunes.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmm...strangely I prefer female singers, I suppose most like singing of their own gender. I prefer female because of the softer voices compared to male.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2017)

My favourite group is all women.


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2017)

Couldn't care less about what gender a singer is. If they're good at singing I like them.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> My favourite group is all women.


meh, besides nico i prefer idolmasters over love live ... o.o


----------



## Zyteus (Jan 9, 2017)

Minox said:


> Couldn't care less about what gender a singer is. If they're good at singing I like them.


 I agree with you


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 9, 2017)

I am pretty 50/50 but alot of it is due to the fact that I love rap (predominately male performers) and listen to female pop singers alot


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> meh, besides nico i prefer idolmasters over love live ... o.o


[email protected] is better in terms of story and variety of tunes, but I think Love Live voices and cuteness are better.
I only really dig Hibiki psytrance track.
Love Live is bigger than other idol anime both in and outside Japan for a reason.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 9, 2017)

To be honest I prefer GXSCC midis 

and male anime character pillows


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> GXSCC midis


Oh nice!


----------



## Yil (Jan 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I personally have no preference. In my opinion that depends of everyone's personal tastes.
> 
> Also congratulations for the topic choice, I legitimately thought you were @Yil for a moment.


My view on female superiority leads to me preferring female over male at any given time.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2017)

When I think of preferred singers honestly... singers... mmm...
I suppose I think of Damon Albarn, Thom Yorke, Leonard Cohen, Jack White...
But I'm not sure if I am thinking of singers or lyricists. Either way the rule applied to me: Male : Male.


----------



## Originality (Jan 9, 2017)

I like lots of singers of both genders, although I have noticed I tend to prefer female singers more. Probably something to do with the range of pitch they can achieve. 
Favourite singer: Utada Hikaru.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2017)

Utada Hikaru brings me back to the late 90s. Is she still around? I should check something hers.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Jan 9, 2017)

What kind of music is this based on? To me, the singing is the least important part of the band. I mostly tune out any singing, definitely don't usually listen to the words. If it's real music, doesn't need singing. What good is a male singer if the vocals are just there to cover up the horribly unoriginal instrumentals? At least a female singer can be fantasized about sexually.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2017)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> At least a female singer can be fantasized about sexually.


LOL. If we go to that point, sure people can fantasize sexually about male singers. You think both women and homosexuals don't listen to music?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 9, 2017)

Depends on the content of the music. I listen to a lot of hip hop, rap, R&B.
When I listen to these types of music I prefer the lyrical content to be very important. The lyrics if done right can blend into any beat the artist is going for which is fine. When it comes to rock and pop I generally lean towards the beat and instruments first while the lyrics are second. Male or female I'll listen to whatever I think sounds good.


----------



## RiverPerson (Jan 9, 2017)

men got their own thing to talk about that women wont understand.
that's why i listen to men signers because they are the only one to understand what we feel.
sure sometimes we will go out of hand and cause issues on the women side, but this is what we actualy feel.
so props to men.


----------



## Originality (Jan 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Utada Hikaru brings me back to the late 90s. Is she still around? I should check something hers.


Hiatus due to having a child, however she did release an album last September.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe a 20/80 split favouring male performers if I go through my walking about stuff I might listen to everyday music collection. Absolute favourites as far as would definitely make efforts to see if they are somewhere I can get to would be all male, though most times I have seen them there have been female singers among the supporting/coheadining acts which I was also quite happy to also get a chance to see. I imagine a fair amount of that split being because women are not the most represented among punk and ska singers. Ignore the punk and ska and go for the rest (you can all go through the rate the song thread for my general preferences in music) and it is fairly even as far as things I actually listen to.

So as to be the sexist pig the study wants me to be though I have noticed that among pop songs (kpop aside) it is more often female singers that I actively dislike the work of, male ones I get bored by and tune out. Granted "bored and tune out" is my general approach to pop music.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 10, 2017)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> What kind of music is this based on? To me, the singing is the least important part of the band. I mostly tune out any singing, definitely don't usually listen to the words. If it's real music, doesn't need singing. What good is a male singer if the vocals are just there to cover up the horribly unoriginal instrumentals? At least a female singer can be fantasized about sexually.


I somewhat share that idea of not caring what the lirics are, that's why listen to songs in Japanese even though I don't know the language, I see a voice as more of an instrument but I prefer the tones the female version of said metamorphical instrument make over the male one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> My favourite group is all women.


Are you being ironic

OT: It doesn't matter what gender my musician is. If it's just good music i'll listen to it. I DO listen to most male singers though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Are you being ironic


Do you think that's a computer that sings all of that?




They actually sang live too.


----------



## Viri (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't care about the gender of a singer, as long as they sound good.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> Do you think that's a computer that sings all of that?


yea kinda o-o



Sharinflan said:


> They actually sang live too.


Oh okay, makes more sense


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> yea kinda o-o


You were probably thinking of Vocaloids and Utauloids, then. You can create songs using voice banks, that are composed of several sounds made by someone, and then adjusted on the software. So, it's making a machine sing with human sounds, basically.
Love Live is an anime, and like all anime (or cartoons, in general), there's someone behind the character doing it's voice.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2017)

Depends on the genre.
Think I prefer male more tho.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 10, 2017)

To be quite frankly honest, I don't care what gender, race, creed, or sexual orientation a singer is. You can even sexually identify as an attack helicopter and it wouldn't bother me, but your singing voice must not provoke suicial thoughts.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Jan 10, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I somewhat share that idea of not caring what the lirics are, that's why listen to songs in Japanese even though I don't know the language, I see a voice as more of an instrument but I prefer the tones the female version of said metamorphical instrument make over the male one.


 Yea i know. I like a female singing in Japanese or Korean even when I don't know who they are. I have no interest in listening to anything that shows up on American Idol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> LOL. If we go to that point, sure people can fantasize sexually about male singers. You think both women and homosexuals don't listen to music?



Of course they do. But we are talking about the male side, not the closer to even female side. Boy band fans are exclusively female for example. And homosexuals are a minority, and don't skew the statistics that much. That if anything only reinforces the male male. 

My point is that the male singers I listen to just happen to be male, because those kinds of bands are mostly male. I didn't pick them because they were male. When my favorite band uses a guest female singer, that makes it the same or better, not worse.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't care as long as it's a VOCALOID.


----------



## filfat (Jan 10, 2017)

Hell No!
Female over male any day. Country isn't the same without a sweet southern female voice (I suppose it's a bit ironic that I write and sing country then. hehe).


----------

